# Modifier 9Z



## Deb2009 (Oct 23, 2015)

When can this be used?  I am getting a denial for dx on an add on code 77293.  Is Modifier 9Z appropriate?  

Thank you,


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 23, 2015)

If the denial is for the diagnosis, I don't think a modifier will help.  What DX did you assign?


----------



## Deb2009 (Oct 23, 2015)

THE DX IS c88.4, MULT - LYMPHOMA the stomach area is being treated with radiation G6013


----------



## guamafb@gmail.com (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi Deb,   IYou may have already learned, but 77293 is an add on code, and must be coded together (same DOS, same claim#)  with the planning CPT (IMRT/3D/SBRT) etc. 77301/77295, etc. hope that helps.


----------

